# GT: Sacramento Kings @ Denver Nuggets



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry didn't make a thread, games already started, thought I'd make a quick one. Denver up by 3, 21-18 with 4 minutes left in the first.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Camby just blocked Williams, went back to him, and blocked him again. Carmelo is playing alright, 8 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists.

Edit: Camby now has 6 points, 4 rebounds, 3 blocks still 2:35 left in the 1st, maybe another 20/20. Carmelo has 12 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists early aswell.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they gave any effort on defense(except camby), they'd be up by at least 15 right now, sac. is playing horribly.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

End of the first, and Carmelo is absolutely ripping the Sacramento defense apart, 16 first quarter points for Carmelo. Denver up by 8 at the end of the first, 33-25.

Carmelo has 16 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists
Nene has 6 points, 5 rebounds.
Camby has 6 points, 4 rebounds, it did say 3 blocks before, but it changed, only 1 atm.
AI has 4 assists.

Denver are playing really well at the moment, working as a team, but Carmelo is absolutely tearing the Kings apart. Hopefully he can continue.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kleiza starts his 3 point shooting with a goal. 1-1 so far, hopefully he can hit about 5 tonight, he has been shooting 3's really well lately.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Just as a quick stat, Denver are averaging 23.3 assist per game, up until this game. So far we have 15 assists, still 9:41 left in the 2nd. We are knocking down the threes which is a great sign, Kleiza is 1/1 and JR is 2/3. Good start to the second quarter for the Nuggets aswell, 11-4 run for us. 44-29 Denver lead with 9:41 left.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Iverson just switched on, drives to the hoop for a finger roll, up by 16. Steals the ball from Bibby, pass to Nene, who passes to JR for the layup, plus the foul. Great stuff by the Nuggets. JR misses the FT, Denver up by 18. 7:52 left in the 2nd.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo knocks down a big three off Blake's assist. Denver up by 18, 5:03 remaining in the second quarter. Just as I say that, Bibby knocks down a three pointer also. Camby comes in for Reggie Evans. 15 point margin in favour of us.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sacto couldn't win an NIT game the way they're playing right now. They just genuinely seem to not care about playing basketball. That said we'll probably let them back into the game in the second half. Oh yeah, and I love Nene. But not like that.

edit: Iverson needs to finish that. Wide open breakaway and he stops and waits for Melo to throw the oop, Melo's on the line shooting 2 as a result.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

YES !! Carmelo assist to Nene, gets the finger roll to drop, and gets the contact from Williams. Iverson comes back into the game for JR. Nene hits. Camby steals the ball from Garcia, Carmelo fouled by Bibby, and goes to the line. At the moment, Carmelo could be looking for a career high night. Carmelo hits both. Camby 3-second defensive technical. Kevin Martin hits.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

After Nene's trial run at point guard just now, I think Reggie Evans is the only Nugget who hasn't taken his turn dribbling up the court yet.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Timeout Denver, 1:27 left in the 2nd quarter. Denver up by 18 points, 64-46. We are playing really well at the moment, on the offensive end. We are dominating the rebounds, and we are doing really well with the assists, we have almost passed our season average of 23, we have 20 assists as a team already. Great effort.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, nuggets up 21, and playing horribly on defense. I guess you take what you can get.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Tip in by Camby with 3.3 seconds left has given us a 21 point lead at half time. We are dominating the rebound count, 30-18, and the assist count, 20-14. Denver are playing really well at the moment, but we can't let Sacramento back into the game, which is what we seem to do every game, do bad in the second half.

Carmelo has 23 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists.
Nene has 14 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block.
Camby has 11 points, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block.
AI has 8 points, 6 assists.
Reggie has 5 rebounds, in 8 minutes play.

As I said, that's what seems to be our weakness, is our second half. If we can just play like we have been playing, then we have no worries what so ever. Because AI only has 8 points, I think he might be a big part in this second half for the Nuggets.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Wow, nuggets up 21, and playing horribly on defense. I guess you take what you can get.


That's what scares me. I could grab 4 of my buddies and we could play the Nuggets in street clothes and put up 100. I just hope we don't end up playing the Spurs in the first round.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I can't imagine what the margin would be if we were playing defense.:jawdrop:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

It's like the Nuggets have come out of the locker room sleeping, shocking start to the second half, Kings are on a 12-3 run. CMON NUGGETS PICK UP YOUR GAME !! How many of us guessed that the Nuggets would be crap in the second half?? Almost all of us did.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh man is this frustrating, Nuggets are playing like the Memphis Grizzlies. SHOCKING. We need to wake up, Kings are on a 16-5 run. If we don't pick up our game, this will be over by the end of the quarter.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> That said we'll probably let them back into the game in the second half.


:cowboy:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We are still asleep after that Timeout. Iverson hit a jumper, then they hit a jumper, then Nene gets the offensive foul. That means Nene has 4 fouls. MAN IM GETTING REALLY ANGRY. THIS IS RIDICULOUS. 20-7 RUN FOR THE KINGS, IM GOING TO TURN IT OFF IN A SECOND.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*that's The Stuff, Iverson Hits The Shot And The Foul. It Is Soo Lucky We Have Camby On Our Side, Only Person Really Playing Defense, And Grabbing The Rebounds.*


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

JR's so much fun to watch when he's not forcing it. Now if he could only pass and play defense.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

YES !! JR knocks down the big 3, Carmelo has 3 fouls now, he better be careful, he needs to have a big last term.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We are slowly getting back into form. I thought AI would have a big quarter but he hasn't really done much so far, neither has Carmelo. Camby has been the best for the Nuggets this quarter, only person actually doing something on the defensive end. We have turned the ball over too many times this quarter, and we have been rushing the shots.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Denver have made a bit of a run since I started to tell them to wake up, maybe George Karl was on this site and saw me post it..... lol. 13-1 run so far.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Why can't Melo play defense like this every night? I'm loving it.

And anybody else notice Iverson's recent funk at the line?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo now has 4 fouls, I think all of them have come this quarter, and after a shakey start to the quarter we have regained ourselves a bit.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JR knocks down another 3, end of the third and we are up by 16 points. 

Carmelo has 27 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists.
Nene has 17 points, 10 rebounds.
Camby has 13 points, 9 rebounds, 4 blocks, 2 steals.
Iverson has 13 points, 8 assists.
JR has 16 points.

C'mon Nuggets, we need to pick up our game this quarter, and outrun the Kings.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kleiza airballs the 3.......


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kleiza fouled going to the line. Knocks the first one down, and the second.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I think these periods are the most frustrating for me as a fan. You guys know those stretches, where everybody's playing defense, they're sharing the ball, they're having fun playing together. They're just out there playing the damn game the way it's meant to be played. And every time I see them play like that, I start to think, "Man, maybe they're finally putting it together." And one of these times I better be right.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome pass by AI to Nene in the paint. Nene fouled, and goes to the line. Nene hits the first, misses the second. Garcia hits the long 2, Blake misses the 3. Evans goes to the line. Evans hits the first, misses the second.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Not a very good start to the last term, our defense isn't very good, and haven't been able to convert on the offensive end.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

What a pass by Steve Blake to Kleiza in for the Jam.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Camby at the line, hits both. Camby now has 15 points. The margin is only 11 points, should be about 25 points, now only 9 points. We have to pick up our game. Kleiza airballs the 3 again. Not a good foul call then on Kleiza, didn't even touch him.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Alley-oop from AI to Carmelo, Carmelo finishes off with a dunk. Denver up by 7 points, 1:53 remaining. This is the time where we need to pick up our defense, Carmelo is on 5 fouls though. Better be careful.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Garcia hits the long 2, AI turns it over, lucky he missed. Nene will go to the line to shoot 2. He hits the first, hits the second. 7 points game. Nene fouled and will go back to the line again. Hits both free throws again.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Nene going to the line once again !! hits both again. Out of bounds by Mike Bibby. Denver ball, 45 seconds left. Carmelo fouled, going to the line. Hits both. Denver up by 11, 39 seconds left.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Denver turned it over, only 7 points. AI to the line. Hits the first, and misses the second. 8 point game, 12 seconds left. Carmelo fouled, he will go to the line, looks like this game is over. Not an overly good game by the Nuggets, we allowed the Kings into the game, which we need to work on. Anthony misses both free throws.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Sacramento hit a long 3 on the buzzer, only a 5 point win, but a win is a win. so we will take it I guess. We need to pick up our defense a lot for the next game @ home to Dallas.

Carmelo finished with 31 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists.
Nene had a great game with 28 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists.
Camby had 15 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks, 2 steals.
Iverson kicked in late, finished with 16 points, 5 rebounds, 10 assists.
Jr finished with 16 points aswell.

Unfortunately, our second half wasn't something to remember, but as I said, a win is a win, and because it is tight for 6th, 7th and 8th place, we will take it any day. We just have to watch and see the tight battle currently in place in LA. Clippers up by 2, Lakers ball, 6:25 remaining in the last. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Lakers down by 5 with 1:12 left in the last, Walton misses a three. I dare say that this game is going to be over soon. That means Denver will be 38-36, Clippers will be 37-37 and Lakers will be 39-36. We are soo close to 6th place.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

LA Clippers win, now it is a real battle for 6th, 7th, 8th place. We are half a game behind Lakers, one game ahead of Clippers, and Warriors are 1 game behind Clippers. Big game against the Mavericks this week, if we win that, and Lakers lose, we will move infront of them into 6th place. 3 of the 4 teams in the battle play on Friday. Golden State play @ Memphis, Lakers play @ Seattle, and we play @home to Dallas. I think Seattle is playing good basketball at the moment and can get over the Lakers. I think Golden State will beat Memphis, and our game will be huge on the standings. We can only wait and see what happens, but we need to pick up our defense for the next game against Dallas.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Terrible second half. Really, even though they were dominant, they didn't play a very good game. They had some great teamwork in the first half, and Nene and AI were great, but the defense and effort just weren't there.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah we totally need to pick up our game against Dallas. Like the 3rd best defensive team, against the 3rd best offensive team, but our defense it shocking, but can be good at times. We'll just see what mood the Nuggets are in when we play them.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It seems like the worst thing that can happen to the nuggets is to get a big lead. They just stop playing after a while.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I was going to say that it would be good to stay with Dallas the whole way, but I'd prefer it if we got a big lead, and Dallas cut it down, because if it is tied at half or close, then I don't really trust our second half to beat them.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> I was going to say that it would be good to stay with Dallas the whole way, but I'd prefer it if we got a big lead, and Dallas cut it down, because if it is tied at half or close, then I don't really trust our second half to beat them.


But them getting a lead produces alot more laziness in the second half than staying close.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I guess. You can produce good arguments for both sides, if it's close all the way then yeah we will play tough, maybe, but could also not play hard enough and lose it. Or we can get a big lead and then become a bit more lazier, but hopefully we can get the big lead, and continue the tough pressure and intensity and end up with a good win. But just depends how the Nuggets want to play on the night I guess.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4000 posts


----------

